# Getting Pregnant with Long Cycles - 40 days +



## Wiffie81

Hiya,

Im just crossing over for a wee bit from the TTC forum. Ive had some great advice from others with long cycles 40+ days. I just wanted to know if anyone now pregnant had long cycles and how this affected how long it to you to get your :bfp:

Just looking for some positive vibes from this side of the village to kep me going through my LONG cycle :dohh:

:hugs:

Thanks for your help

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Erised

My cycles were about 90 days, without ovulation. It took me 14 months to fall pregnant, and only ovulated on Metformin for 2 months. Are you sure you're ovulating at all?

Once I started ovulating it only took me 2 cycles to get pregnant, even though the first cycle with ovulation was 40 days spot on. Which was incredibly short for me. On the second cycle I ovulated on CD20, so a week later than the 'usual woman' would have done. As long as you're ovulating you don't have less of a chance to fall pregnant. It just takes a little longer because your cycles are longer. So instead of having a chance one a month it might be once every 2 months.

But definitely very do-able =)


----------



## eeyore83

My cycles are an average of 40 days. My doctor said I'd be looking good if it took 6-8 months, but that it would probably be a little bit more challenging that the average woman.

That being said, it took us all of 2 cycles to get pregnant! BD every other day, laid in bed with pelvis elevated afterwards. Happened a lot sooner that we were told it would. Even after a psychic reading who said she didn't see it happening before December.;)


----------



## Wiffie81

Not all bad news then, Im not so sure Im OV yet. This is really only my first full cycle, ive started charting. I am going to use OPKs this month to make sure. Ive read up on longer cycles and OV is often around 20 days, so Ill work toward that initially, but it will be better when I know my own exact CD's

Cant wait to get over here for real - fingers crossed for my :bfp: soon. Hopefully not too many months!!

Good luck to you and I hope your having a healthy pregnancy

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KayCee114

Hi wiffie. Check out my chart in my signature. I didn't ov until cd34. Dh and I thought we had missed ov for that month and we just happened to bd on ov day. I'm now pregnant and it was our second month of trying!

As long as you are ovulating, your long cycle shouldn't make a difference.

:hugs: and :dust: xxx


----------



## bella1988

i have a 40+ day cycle and it took me 1 try to get pregnant. the only bad point is waiting six weeks from last period to test! good luck hopefully see you over here soon! x


----------



## Erised

Start using OPK's as you would on an ordinary cycle, as there is no guarantee you won't ovulate early this cycle. You will end up using a lot of OPK's, but it's worth it =)


----------



## hopeforamirac

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck xx


----------



## twiggy56

I didnt ov until *cd83*!!!!! Got my bfp on cd93 at 10dpo!!

Was my first proper cycle noting down anything (didnt temp), we had been ntnp a couple of months before. I did an opk _every day_ from about cd40 onwards as i was sure i hadnt ov'd...anyway on cd83- bam! got +ives on opk's for 2 days and we only bd'd twice, im now nearly 14 weeks pregnant!!

Good luck, iv heard many success stories, it very much can be done with long cycles!! xx


----------



## Wiffie81

Thanks again everone for all the advice, and positive messages. 

I think my main learning is to make sure I know when Im OV, and for that ill need to use tests.

Good luck with all your pregnancies Hopfully i'll be over here soon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WTTMommy

I got pregnant my first month of trying, the month before we started to try I had a *91 day cycle*, so I wasn't expecting to fall pregnant just one cycle later.


----------



## chele

my previous cycle was 113 days, this one I ovulated cd24, so it can def happen if you have a long cycle! x


----------

